# Something other than slicer



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Is there anything else, besides slicer, that I can activate 6.4a on my Directivo? I checked on the drive-using MFS, and it is on the drive, but not under the active directory-6.2 is.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

```
sed -i "s/reboot/exit 0/" /tvbin/installSw.itcl
tivosh /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.4a-01-2-XXX #where XXX is the last 3 digits of your TSN
```
when it's done, mount the new partition, rehack, then reboot. that's all the slicer does, and doing it yourself is free.


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Question: Where do I enter this code?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You enter that code in a telnet terminal or bash.

The xxx should be first 3 digits of your TSN.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

classicsat said:


> You enter that code in a telnet terminal or bash.
> 
> The xxx should be first 3 digits of your TSN.


Assuming telnet and/or serial bash has been enabled.


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

It worked, but right when I finished, I rebooted it without reinstalling the Instantcake. Do I need to take the drive out from the Dtivo and reinstall it or can I telnet it? Also, what other software, besides Instantcake, should I put on the drive to make it better?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Instant cake is just an image+install software. You will want to apply the Zipper to improve your TiVo some.


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll do that. Thank you!:up:


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

I tried installing the Instantcake-without the erasing of everything command, and after I put it back in the Dtivo, it still had the regular 6.4a on the drive without any of the modifications. I guess the Instantcake is only good for the 6.2 version and not the 6.4a? If so, I guess I need to start from scratch and Instantcake a new drive-I don't want to lost any of my recordings-500gb worth-argh!!!


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

instantcake is just an image with no modifications. it will ALWAYS blow away everything you have on the drive you're using it on.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

IOW, get instacake out of your head. You don't need it where you are...

PS... This is what I used... 

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370876


----------

